# Adobe premiere pro avi files video problems?



## ted-m

I have adobe premiere pro, and for some reason it doesn't show video, only the audio with .AVI files. I downloaded the Divx player and the codecs and everything. I don't know what to do, help?


----------



## Inactive

it still might be a codec.you could install k-lite full pack or use g-spot to identify the codec needed on the AVI clip you are trying to use.


----------

